# Clipping Nigerian Junior Bucks



## fuzzandfurfarm (Sep 22, 2013)

This is only our 4th show (3 last year, 1st one for this year on Saturday) and our first time showing a buck. He's a Nigerian junior buck, only 8 weeks old. Should I clip him? And if so how? We've seen the adult bucks clipped all except the head and beard, but what about the little guys?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When is the show? I generally don't like clipping young kids, but if it's going to be hot where you live for the next couple months, you can clip him, as long as he has a warm place to sleep at night. When clipping bucks, you generally clip the entire body and head, you may clip or leave on the tuft of hair they grow on their forehead, and you always leave the beard. Same goes for the jr. bucks. 
You clip the same way you clip the does, you just leave that beard and hairdo on the bucks. I personally prefer clipping with a 7F blade, though a #10 blade will be just fine. If he has any pink skin, apply sunscreen so he does not sunburn. You will need to bathe him to wash the sunscreen off before the show. A small shirt might be your better option though.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't clip when they are under 6 months. And most the time I don't clip until they are 1yr or older. Most of our show season is in winter so I try to not clip many at all. I do clip adult bucks.


----------

